# Bionic missing lte / 4g baseband version?



## mswanson (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,

My bionic does not get into 4g at all. In looking at my versions, i have:

System version 5.5.886.xt875.Verizon.en.US,
Android Version 2.3.4,
Baseband version CDMA_N_04.0600R,
Kernel Version 2.6.35.7-g83f1a47 [email protected] #1
Build Number 5.5.1_84_DBN-55

It seems to me i should have an LTE baseband version also listed, but i DO NOT.

This all started when i had 886 and I wanted to get the OTA 893. I had removed some apps (stupidly not frozen them), so I knew i needed to get back to stock if I wanted that. I attempted to use R313As3Root to restore, root, and forever root. This all seemed to work. This is when I attempted to do a TI Restore to get my setting back. I stupidly choose to restore system data (not knowing that i shouldn't do this between dissimiliar ROMS) and all this mess started!

I have tried to use BionicPathSaver and get to 901 and it seems to have worked, but i still didn't have 4g.

Right now I seem to be on a newer kernal and radio. I have tried to use RSD to flash targa_cdma_targa-user-2.3.4-5.5.1_84_DBN-55-110814-Verizon-US.tar.gz but it can't get pass step 1/15. I didn't write down the exact error message, but it was cdn.bin something.

So Ideally, I would love to get to 901, but at this point, I'll take stock and 4g over whatever frankenstein i've created!

Help most welcome! Reward offered!


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

the panic room is reserved for bootloops, bricks, etc... moving to Bionic General. hope you find the help you need!


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

have you tried released root again? did you go into your wireless network settings and see if cdma/lte was there? my baseband does say lte something at the end but checking wont hurt...


----------



## kedriastral (Sep 19, 2011)

Did you try *#*#4636#*#* and make sure you're not in cdma only or some odd setting?


----------



## CellZealot (Nov 1, 2011)

I believe he needs to reflash the radios from 5.5.893. There is an update.zip posted here by reallbbb or it can be flashed as an image from the full FXZ and it will then run in recovery automatically when it reboot. It doesn't matter if you set the phone to CDMA only mode, it will still display the LTE baseband version unless something went wrong during prior flash attempts.

FWIW, I have not seen this specific issue before where CDMA baseband is displayed but not the LTE baseband version.


----------



## mswanson (Jan 4, 2012)

Guys, Thanks for the help. TO answer your questions:

I checked out the phone info, using what kedriastral mentioned. There is NO LTE options at all. I'm currently on GSM/CDMA Auto (PRL).

But, In Wireless & network settings, the Network Mode is set to CDMA/LTE.

Since It seems i have the kernel and CMDA radio from 901, I tried the Bionic Path Saver a second time, flashing 893 and 901 again. Both were successful, but both did not give me the LTE radio...


----------



## mswanson (Jan 4, 2012)

I've been having some success with RSD. I'm attempting to flash everything 886. It fails on the first step of getting cdt.bin. I remember reading that if you are on 901, you need to flash that cdt.bin from 901. After doing so, I could flash all the way to system, but boot.img failed.

So i'm still stuck.

Next I will try to get 893, and maybe then try to flash all of 886?

I would appreciate any help. Thanks!!


----------



## mswanson (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok, I now have flashed back to stock 868. I used the flashme.zip found on this forum.

I'm at 5.5.886, 2.3.4, WT-1.3.0-105, kernel 2.6.35-7-g686806e6.

This looks pretty stock to me. At this point i'm about to throw in the towel and get a new phone from verizon. Kind of disappointing, as it seems i'm pretty close to getting my 4g back.

If anyone has any ideas where to go from here, that would be awesome.


----------

